# MERS and your concernss



## alextgm (Dec 24, 2013)

Greetings all!

Hoped this message finds you well. 

We had been reading a lot about MERS and how much havoc it had brought to M.E. May I know what is the real sentiment abt the topic I UAE? Can you share with us and what is the responses from the community on the topic and what are you and the government is doing about this? For those of the few unfortunate us who had gone through the Asia's SARS in the 2003, we had gone through a similar nightmares and sincerely hoped all goes well and everyone from UAE are doing well. Please stay aware from MERS.

Best regards
Alex


----------

